# Average Physician Salaries in the US



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I've found many people are interested in just what kind of compensation can be expected after sooooooo many years of studying and hard work.

After scouring the web for a while I was able to compile some of the average salaries in the different specialties. If you want even more information, try Salary.com to find out how much you would make in a certain specialty in your zip code. 

By the way these salaries are all based upon 3 years of practice after residency and do not include bonuses or benefits (which usually add quite a bit more to the average physician's bottom line).

*Primary Care*
Family Practice..................................$147,516
Internal Medicine...............................$160,318
Pediatrics.........................................$147,754



*Primary Care Surgical*
OB/GYN............................................$248,294
Ophthalmology..................................$256,872
Otolaryngology..................................$264,878




*Internal Medicine Sub-Specialties*
Endocrinology....................................$170,102
Neurology.........................................$196,563
Hematology......................................$269.298
Pulmonary........................................$218,978
Rheumatology...................................$165,218
Nephrology.......................................$233,824
Gastroenterology...............................$292,133
Cardiology........................................$317,500



*Surgical Specialties*
General Surgery.................................$261,276
Cardiovascular Surgery........................$558,719
Colon/Rectal Surgery..........................$291,199
Neurosurgery.....................................$438,426
Oral/Maxillo-Facial Surgery..................$208,340
Orthopedic Surgery.............................$357,224
Plastic Surgery...................................$306,047
Urology.............................................$285,356
Vascular Surgery................................$359,339



*Misc. Specialties*
Dermatology......................................$232,000
Psychiatry..........................................$174,658



*Hospital Based Specialties*
Anesthesiology...................................$301,802
Radiology..........................................$347,380
Emergency Medicine............................$210,830


If I missed something let me know!


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

*I'm gonna make some MONEY!*

Haha... I'm gonna make some serious cash in Ob/Gyn! I can't wait! :lol: :wink: Can you imagine if I marry a collegue of mine. We are going to be living the life! Any single men interested?!  Sign here :arrow: __________________.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

*Hey Rehan*

Out of curiousity, do you know any websites that can tell me the best place to go for residency in pediatrics or ob/gyn?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Hey Rehan*



Natacha said:


> Out of curiousity, do you know any websites that can tell me the best place to go for residency in pediatrics or ob/gyn?


Hey Natacha, here's a couple of links you might find useful. A ranking of the top hospitals across the US in pediatrics and OB/GYN.

I'm sure their residency programs kick ass if they're #1 in their respective fields of patient care...here's the

Top List of Pediatrics Hospitals

and the

Top List of OB/GYN Hospitals

and here's the link to the page where you can check up on other specialties too:

Top Hospitals by Specialty

Hope this helps!


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

holy crap, look at the compensation for cardiovascular surgeons! They get paid like NBA players!


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

*I found some more info...*

Hey Rehan, thank you once again for answering my questions... I went further into my search and just thought I'd share with you what I found.
This site is for the Residency compensation for Hartford Hospital in CT:

http://www.stfranciscare.org/body.cfm?id=1491

This one is for the one in virginia:

http://www.ama-assn.org/vapp/freida/pgm/0,2654,2205111299,00.html


Personally I like the one in CT better cause its closer to home.

P.S. Remember I did these researches based on Obs/Gyn for those interested in that field.


----------



## pedramrad (Feb 25, 2006)

I think you missed Infectious Diseases


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

You missed Allergy and Immunology, Pathology, and Radiation oncology.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone have some info on those 4 fields that I missed?

1) Infectious Disease
2) Allergy & Immuno
3) Pathology
4) Radiation Oncology


----------



## pedramrad (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, a bit of search on the net shows that I.D docs get around 150.000 to 180.000 / yr. not sure of that though.


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

Here's a list of all the specialties: 
http://www.alliedphysicians.com/salary-surveys/physicians/


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

What is ORS?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Orthopedic Surgery if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh thanks Riz.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

The ORS-Spine surgeons get paid a pretty penny! :lol:


----------



## Medico123 (Jul 5, 2006)

hello rehan,

The post of top in pediatrics..shows the best hospitals.Can you please tell about ranking about the best universities for IM?


----------



## maymay85 (Jul 13, 2006)

I think that medical salaries will be a relief overall. After all the expensive student loans w/ ridiculously high interest %, I will find myself owing my life to the devil himself...
Hopefully I make enough as a Cardiothoracic Surgeon to pay off my debts and help out my family. 

Also, I want to make a note. This is something that really bothers me.
Most people I speak with, boast about me being a doctor because of the type of money my career path offers. It is sort of offensive that the first thing in their minds is "youre doing it for the money". That is not the case AT ALL.

The money is a plus after so many years of hard work and possibly near mental breakdowns through all those all nighters everyday while they are sleeping all cozy in their beds. I want to not only be able to have the luxury to pay all my debts but to also be able to help my parents and get them out of debt. Aside from that I will probably be one of those doctors to join the peacecorps for a year or two and or will be helping those who cannot afford healthcare here in the US because it is so damn expensive. Low income civilians also have the right for treatment, if anything it is them who need it more than the upper class.

Im doing this because there is really nothing else aside from medicine that catches my attention and makes me passionate enough to go borderline insane over.

Thats All. #angry 

*Steps OFF Soap Box* #nerd #rofl


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

You make a very good point, May. I have also experienced this within my community. As soon as I say I'm studying medicine all of the sudden everyone gets friendly... But as long as you know what you want and what you are going to do then nothing else really matters! #yes


----------



## maymay85 (Jul 13, 2006)

Natacha said:


> You make a very good point, May. I have also experienced this within my community. As soon as I say I'm studying medicine all of the sudden everyone gets friendly... But as long as you know what you want and what you are going to do then nothing else really matters! #yes


true, true #happy


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find out how long do these Specialties take. If Iam not mistaken these are done after graduating from med school and you do residencies in these fields? Thanks


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea UltraSpy, you're right. They're all done after graduation in your residency.

I'll give you an example of how the Internal Medicine fields work...after graduation you do a 1 year internship where you rotate through ALL of the fields in internal med for a few weeks at a time -- you try out cardio, derm, pulmo, gastro, etc and you get a feel of what each different one is like. 

After that you do a three year residency in internal medicine which is again a long rotation through different fields. Now say you wanted to become a cardiologist -- well after that 1 year of internship and 3 years of residency you would apply to a cardiology fellowship and if you're lucky, get in. Then you normally do a 1-2 year fellowship and finish as a fully certified Cardiologist.

If you think thats long, don't even get me started on how long surgery specialties take...#wink


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Rehan said:


> Yea UltraSpy, you're right. They're all done after graduation in your residency.
> 
> I'll give you an example of how the Internal Medicine fields work...after graduation you do a 1 year internship where you rotate through ALL of the fields in internal med for a few weeks at a time -- you try out cardio, derm, pulmo, gastro, etc and you get a feel of what each different one is like.
> 
> ...


WOW thats pretty long. But someones gotta do it. Also the one year internship you do is that necessary? Also suppose I finish my residency in internal medicine and I dont go into a fellowship program, what kind of doctor am I? Meaning am i just a regular doctor, speciailst etc. Also is there any place where i can get info on how long are these specialties. 

Thanks to anyone who replies in advance.
MUCH APPRECIATED.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

UltraSpy said:


> WOW thats pretty long. But someones gotta do it. Also the one year internship you do is that necessary? Also suppose I finish my residency in internal medicine and I dont go into a fellowship program, what kind of doctor am I? Meaning am i just a regular doctor, speciailst etc. Also is there any place where i can get info on how long are these specialties.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who replies in advance.
> MUCH APPRECIATED.


http://medstudentz.com/showpost.php?p=753&postcount=8


----------



## DrVladdy (Oct 20, 2006)

> WOW thats pretty long. But someones gotta do it. Also the one year internship you do is that necessary? Also suppose I finish my residency in internal medicine and I dont go into a fellowship program, what kind of doctor am I? Meaning am i just a regular doctor, speciailst etc. Also is there any place where i can get info on how long are these specialties.


If you start practicing after completing internal med residency then you would be a specialist in "General Internal Medicine".


----------



## MZ89 (Aug 24, 2009)

can anyone tell me how much% of salary, a surgeon gets after tax deductions incl. income tax, malpractice premium and others, if any....


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

Are these the salaries after paying the tax?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Definitely not.


----------



## ammar hussain (Feb 13, 2010)

@ Rehan
If it's not personal,would you like to tell your salary as a physician? (Again don't tell it if you don't want to)


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^ good one. #roll


----------



## ammar hussain (Feb 13, 2010)

@ MastahRiz
And what about your salary! ;-)


----------



## moforrester (Oct 16, 2011)

Natacha said:


> Haha... I'm gonna make some serious cash in Ob/Gyn! I can't wait! :lol: :wink: Can you imagine if I marry a collegue of mine. We are going to be living the life! Any single men interested?!  Sign here :arrow: __________________.


I sincerely hope this is a joke. That is a very inappropriate response to this information. #angry


----------



## nosajnosaj (Oct 19, 2011)

It is very good that you shared a good information infact a detailed list at the forums but curious to know that it is an updated list or not.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

What about salaries in uk of mbbs or various specialists?


----------



## kitkat19ism (Nov 1, 2011)

soo much money 
but all this 1st depends that we struggles so hard for the steps and the get residency as i heard that residency for international students is very difficult?
as i am from pakistan 
do i have a chance?


----------

